# 400gb best buy for a Tivo



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

I have already bought a 400gb drives from Komplett the Samsung Spinpoint T133, for my first Tivo and now before I went of searching for another supplier for my second Tivo (and i looks like Komplett dont seem to stock anymore), I thought i would just check if there was a better drive, or anyone know a good place to buy one from

Thanks as always for your replies


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Good luck finding Samsung 400gb IDE drives! Novatech have some at the moment and AFAIK they are the only place, so I guess that makes them the best buy too... 

You can also use a SATA drive with an IDE/SATA converter.


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

blindlemon said:


> Good luck finding Samsung 400gb IDE drives!


Also in stock at Scan


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Clearly a palette has landed...


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Savastore have some but they also seem to require a Google checkout.
Novatech just got my business - finally decided I should have a drive ready for when the Quantum finally gives up the ghost.


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks I ordered one from Scan last night will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

A 1TB (1000GB) Western Digital Green Power SATA drive has now been successfully installed in a UK Tivo by a forum member and he reports very quiet and cool running as these drives are designed for PVR and other similar 24/7 uses and run at low rpm.

See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=380949&highlight=green+power+western+digital

Although you need to use an IDE to SATA converter these only cost £12 or so and will fit inside the Tivo case.

These drives are now available for £152.98 including delivery at:-

www.ebuyer.com/product/135132

On a per Gb basis this is more or less as cheap as a 400Gb Samsung drive, even after allowing for the IDE to SATA converter.

This would give you 350 hours at Best and similar at Mode 0 depending on the Bit Rate set.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Novatech order arrived this morning - notionally could have got it quicker if I'd ordered 10 minutes earlier before the 5pm cut off for free next day delivery .

Savastore responded to my email question about avoiding Google checkout by ringing my mobile and offering to take the order (again today) sweet, but 48 hours too late. You can order using a credit card by phone, but I doubt I'll be buying from them unless they reinstate their own credit card checkout - so I'm not buying 'electronic money' from google and risking my consumer protection.

Now to decide if I can make a 120GB+30GB dual drive set up go onto a 400GB single drive or if it makes more sense to backup my Season Passes, /var and recordings to the PC, prepare the new drive with an old backup, swap it then restore my Season Passes, /var and then recordings...

Good job I'm not in a hurry!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

AMc said:


> so I'm not buying 'electronic money' from google [checkout] and risking my consumer protection.


Not sure what you mean here?

Google checkout isn't "electronic money" in the same way as paypal is.
It's just a credit card processor, like worldpay etc

I.e. there isn't a google-checkout account that you can pre-load with money.

I've also sucessfully done chargebacks against GC via EGG card FWIW


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

My problems are first you have to register and store card details with yet another 3rd party (google). 
Second you buy electronic money from Google and Google pay the retailer. You don't establish a direct credit card agreement with the retailer and (If I understand correcly) that loses you some of the protection under your credit card agreement. Your credit card transaction is with the payment aggregator and not the retailer and they forfill their responsibility when they provide the 'emoney' not the physical goods.

From the Goggle Terms and Conditions with my emphasis...


Google Checkout T&C said:


> 1.1 Your use of Google Checkout is subject to the terms of a legal agreement between you and Google. Google means Google Payment Limited, a company incorporated in England and Wales with registered number 05903713 and having its registered office at Belgrave House, 76 Buckingham Palace Road, London SW1W 9TQ, United Kingdom. Google is authorised and regulated by the Financial Services Authority as an electronic money (e-money) issuer and is entered into the FSA register with register number 462517. This document explains how the agreement is made up, and sets out some of the terms of that agreement.
> 
> 1.2 The service provided by Google is an e-money payment processing service (the Service). *By using the Service you will purchase e-money from Google which will then be used to make payments to merchants (each a Seller) who choose to use the Service.* E-money is not a deposit, it is electronic value issued by Google on receipt of funds from you. E-money resides in Googles computer system and represents a claim by you against Google for redemption.


Regardless I'm still not at all interested in storing my credit card details with Google or anyone else for that matter if I can avoid it. At least Worldpay don't expect you to store your details.

It annoys me greatly that most online retailers attempt to scoop your card details and make you register with them to complete the most trivial purchases. I understand their interest in fraud protection but I wouldn't leave a copy of my card everywhere I bought a tank of petrol or a CD so it urks me when it's a condition of buying something online.

Given the juggernaut that is Google I'll probably have to relent at some point - perhaps until I get my first Google Credit Card.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Hmm, ok, so it IS e-money after all - I sit corrected.


AMc said:


> Regardless I'm still not at all interested in storing my credit card details with Google or anyone else for that matter if I can avoid it. At least Worldpay don't expect you to store your details.


True, but with worldpay you are actually giving your credit card details out to more people - each and every website you use.

From a merchant point of view, with google-checkout I don't see your credit card details at all, with worldpay I do.

I guess thats what makes them classed as e-money, as you say.



> It annoys me greatly that most online retailers attempt to scoop your card details and make you register with them to complete the most trivial purchases. I understand their interest in fraud protection but I wouldn't leave a copy of my card everywhere I bought a tank of petrol or a CD so it urks me when it's a condition of buying something online.


From that different angle, the advantage of google-checkout is that only google see the credit card details. You don't give your credit card details at all to the other websites, secure or not.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Agreed - the crucial thing is about storing the details as opposed to using them. 

Every time I use my card in a store it gets swiped/scanned, the transaction is processed and the card details should be gone. Every bloody online transaction these days leaves your card details shovelled away on a server somewhere. I have once in a while found I'm 'registered' with sites I have no memory of using.

The big worry with Google checkout etc. is that having cracked your way into my account you could spend money all over the place. 
If you broke into (for example) Play.com then all you could do would be buy a lot of DVDs, CDs etc. - there would be a credible chance that the retailer would spot the pattern contact me and not ship the goods. 

Still I have to use PayPal to buy stuff on eBay and I'm sure in time I'll have to use Google for some other transactions...at the moment it helped me to choose between 3 different retailers all offering a 400GB drive for about &#163;57


----------

